# Sponsored: The World’s Most Comfortable Boots And Shoes. Guaranteed.®



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

*WOLVERINE IS MORE THAN A WORK BOOT BRAND*
Wolverine’s heritage of comfort and durability are integrated in a full-line of authentic workwear and rugged outdoor apparel. Built to withstand the challenges of real life, Wolverine apparel is designed for active men that need the freedom to move. Innovative construction and styling details provide long lasting comfort in Wolverine apparel.

*130 YEARS OF EXPERIENCE*
Since 1883, generations of American workers have come to depend on Wolverine boots for comfort and durability. Today, Wolverine continues to deliver on its promise with an extensive range of premium products including boots, shoes, apparel and gear.

*Visit Wolverine!*


----------

